
Ask HN: Pull request body how detailed should it be? - crtlaltdel
Our team has the most inconsistent content for pull request body messages I have ever seen. Some will drop a link to a ticket without any other context, some will write a little paragraph that describes the intent of the changes, and still others put the ticket number in their pull request title and leave the body blank.<p>Personally, I enjoy the small narratives. The tickets are usually void of useful technical specifics (beyond maybe what component should be worked on).<p>So, my questions to HN:<p>1. How detailed should one make a pull request body?<p>2.Is there any value in pushing the point? We have lots to do and limited bandwidth, both points the CTO has tossed at me when I raise issues like this.<p>EDIT: format
======
Ahmedb
All PRs should have a standard format it helps both the reviewers and the
author.

One thing that works well is to use prefilled template with 3/4 main sections.

Something like:

### What 'Describe your change'

### Why `Describe what drove this change (bugfix, feature, crash,...)`

### Links 'Link to ticket or design`

### Testing `What should reviewers look for`

~~~
crtlaltdel
how large is the team, if i may ask?

